# The new crack



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Perhaps I'm not seeing something - it's like a new drug working through a niche population. Sheesh.

The latest thing.

:dunno:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Thar's gold in them thar hills!"


----------

